#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  all new petroleum books is here

## m_abd_elkhalik

*Al-Salam Alaykom Every body.*



I want to apologize for not replying to your requests about re uploading the books. But i was very busy because of my new work as a production engineer .

Now i make a new account on 4shared & this account in shaa' Allah will be more valuable than the previous one , as i put books in categories as you see



so any one can download any book he need easily , I promise to re building this account again to be always helpful 

All this is for Allah's sake .

*The link is*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I wait for your repliesSee More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## chellsbreeze

Have you got API 1542 standard ???? if so i'd be grateful to have it...  do help me !!!

Thanks in advance

Chells

----------


## bashir ahmad

many thanks. a very useful collection. 
i am giving URL for Campbell vol 1. i am learning to upload,in case of any problem, please excuse. i will upload vol2 later . in future,you may wish to include this in yr compliation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mgramalingam

superb collection.these books are very rare to find in library.I am very much thankful to you.
mgramalingam

----------


## smartsiz

Dear Thanks alot
I need a book name "Elments of Chemical Reaction Engineering" by Foggler
Ifa nybody have kindly share it.
Thx

----------


## 06pg22

:d:d:d

----------


## Basembatman

thanks man for the help

----------


## zvengenstein

Thx a lot, for sharing this books, i find a lot of books who help me in my studies....

----------


## RCI

Hi, Good morning  everybody,  Please someone can help me  in  obtaining a free downloaded copy of the five books of Petroleum Engineering Handbook, ( 2nd edition)  edited by our  member Theislandboy.
Can someone help me HowI can obtain and downloaded this  5 books .

Thanks

Richard Illa

User RCI

----------


## sultan777

Think you  :Smile: 





> *al-salam alaykom every body.*
> 
> i want to apologize for not replying to your requests about re uploading the books. But i was very busy because of my new work as a production engineer .
> 
> Now i make a new account on 4shared & this account in shaa' allah will be more valuable than the previous one , as i put books in categories as you see
> 
> 
> 
> so any one can download any book he need easily , i promise to re building this account again to be always helpful 
> ...

----------


## mgramalingam

Dear Sir,
                Thanks a lot for your kind patronage.I am very much thankful for your generous help in rendering such huge collection of petroleum books.

ramalingam mg

----------


## Gawish

Thank you, wonderful collection!

----------


## dipak_m

To download free book
1.Go to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2. In search engine you put name of your book


3. You will get your desired bookSee More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## joe3112

Nice collection thanks buddy.........

----------


## joe3112

Thanks Dipak.........

----------


## samarkha

great work thanks..!!

----------


## amin_2710

very good job ! thankyou

----------


## gabdunkel

You are the best, thank's a lot dude.

----------


## omli

thx very much
great work

----------


## briceboris

Hi everyone,
I am trying toobtain some petroleum books with your given link above, but I can't success because my web browser shows the message "invalid URL".
please help me.
Thanks a lot

----------


## geophysicien1

great collection thanks friend

----------


## Mourad Bouzaieni

Thank you man!!

----------


## thermal Transfer

AA guys i cant access the books can you pls let me know how.

----------


## Han_BFY

very much appreciated to all uploader

great job!!!!

----------


## immojavid

Hi please help me too , the links are broken  :Frown: (( they redirect me to this site again  :Frown: ((

See More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## samuelektro

Can you upload it again Sir ? thank you so much

----------

